# Vintage chainsaw project - Craftsman 2.3



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey folks, I thought I'd post this project and see if anyone finds it interesting. So I've been on the lookout for older chainsaws that are 70's and 80's. The old all metal ones that they "don't make like they the use to" kind of thing. Now I'm in an area that was never logging so they have not been plentiful. Either too beat up or someone thinks there worth a lot of money, regardless of condition. So anyways I finally got a decent one that is the basic hasn't ran in years and just getting rid of it. It's a Craftsman 2.3. My research shows it was probably made by Poulan in the early 70s. It's a 38cc saw with a 14" bar and chain, though the plate says 16, so it's original bar was probably a 16". But this actually fills a niche for me as I don't have a smaller saw and it is one of those one handers for limbing jobs, etc. So kind of neat to me.

So here it is as it came. Pretty good condition really, just dirty.



















drained the awful gas and sprayed out the tank some with carb cleaner. Did this s few times. To give an idea how bad it is the filter is stuck to the bottom of the tank.










back to the bench and will start cleaning it out










cleaning up really nice. I just used some gas and toothbrush and a wipe cloth




























carburetor is done. The diaphragm and fuel pump are toast so I ordered a set to replace it.




























so at this point I'm waiting for the carb rebuild kit and will get new fuel lines and a filter. Routing the fuel lines on this thing looks like a doozy. I may have to take off the flywheel but we'll just see. I'll update when I have one.

thanks for looking folks!

If you have any old chainsaw I'd love to see them!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Neat project, what's the gear shifter for on the bar side?


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Neat project, what's the gear shifter for on the bar side?


That's a weird sharpening device that was built into this saw. theory is while you're running the chain you can engage a sharpening stone that will sharpen the edge. Not much info on them so not sure if it works or not. May give it a try once it's running though. The idea must not have taken off so I don't have high hopes.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I love to see any small engine projects! Looks like a fun one.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Somebody say chainsaw?

I do not have a problem....... :nod:

McCullough SP125c - 123cc of Redwood Slaughter.... (Not my saw)







Sachs Dolmar KMS-4 (Wankel/Rotary Engine, yes, like the Mazda RX7) Extremely rare, especially running, and a real treat to run. Not mine, but that's me on the handle.



My Homelite Super EZ. I have its predecessor as well, the EZ, in blue.



Homelite C-72, mine, runs excellent, and is the most effective at rousing the neighborhood at 3am.... :twisted:





My favorite, the Homelite Super 1050 Auto. 100cc of American Muscle. It's wearing a 36" bar in the second photo.










Another 100cc monster, meet my Poulan Pro 655BP. BP as in Boost Port for you vintage motorcycle gearheads. It ain't your father's Poulan, that's for sure. Actually, it's a re-badged Pioneer P65.










Oh yeah, I like new and modified saws too.....


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

LMAO! That's what I'm talking about MasterMech. Those are sweet. I'll watch the vids tomorrow. I would love to come across those saws. I'm keeping an eye out. I really want a Mcculloch Pro Mac 10-10 and some of the big ones like that 125 and similar. I'm just getting started but I can tell my wife there's worse than me out there and I have the thread to prove it! Ha!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

OutdoorEnvy said:


> LMAO! That's what I'm talking about MasterMech. Those are sweet. I'll watch the vids tomorrow. I would love to come across those saws. I'm keeping an eye out. I really want a Mcculloch Pro Mac 10-10 and some of the big ones like that 125 and similar. I'm just getting started but I can tell my wife there's worse than me out there and I have the thread to prove it! Ha!


Oh that's the tip of the iceberg for sure. I have a few more vintage machines, a couple in pieces, including my Deere 66SV twin-cylinder. I also have several new saws, including two modified Stihl's that I consider my main workhorses but unfortunately, since moving to S.C., the saws have been quiet.

Chainsaws are a more popular hobby than you might think. There are many active forum communities dedicated to saws and related activities. There are even a few very active Facebook groups centered on the subject. If you'd really like the chance to run some of the rare models, keep an eye out on said forums for get-togethers. Most are in the Northeast U.S., but there are a couple good ones in other areas like Tennessee and Missouri.



https://firewoodhoardersclub.com/forums/threads/upstate-ny-gtg-2017-sunday-april-23rd-greenwich-ny-albany.22508/


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Picking back up here. So I got the parts in and here's what we are starting with. Running a new fuel line. Here you can get a sense for the hard curve it has.










The old fuel filter finally released from the tank bottom after having some gas in it for a few days...










Just for my own amusement I wanted to see if I could get this new line routed without having to take the flywheel off. So I got some 50lb. braided fishing line and a hook and double it up and ran through the old line and pulled it up through that tight curve.









































































So I tied off the knot and started trying to coax it through. I wish I could tell you it worked but the turn was too hard and it wasn't a continuous tube. One ended and then it had to go into another opening while making that 90 degree turn and up. It didn't happen and I decided just to see if I could pull it through with force and the knot pulled through the tube. A better know maybe would have been better. I do think this idea would work if you have a simpler routing path.

So had to take the flywheel off. I used an impact driver for this.



















while blowing out the area first I got really lucky as a I forgot to grab the flywheel key before I started blowing. After I got done I realized it was gone and looked down and it was right by my foot. That was fortunate cause it's little and could have gone anywhere never to be found..



















So routing the line was easy at this point. Hemostat pliers really make grabbing and pulling on the fuel lines easy.



















Now for the carburetor. I cleaned it out and then replaced the diaphragm, fuel pump, and gaskets. All these were old and cracking.




























Alright got her all put back together. Got it fired up and tuned the carb and it's running pretty good. I took it out by the wood pile to run it through a log.



















Not a bad deal for a total cost of about $22

Thanks for looking folks!


----------



## harwester (May 31, 2021)

thanks for this cool post.


----------

